# Kann ich JSP so schreiben ?



## McCoy (21. Jun 2010)

Hoi,
muss für die UNI ein kleines JSP+MySQL Projekt schreiben. Habe jetzt *2* Tage zuerst lokal dann auf dem uni-server vergeblich versucht auf *unterschiedliche *wege eine einfache DB abfrage hinzubekommen - bin jetzt bei der einfachen JSP-File angekommen um Fehlerquellen so minimal wie möglich zu halten.

Ich würde mich sehr sehr sehr freuen wenn du diese JSP-Datei korrektur lesen könntest und mir schreibst warum die DB nicht erzeugt wird/ keine Datenabgefragt statt findet.

Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht !

(die DB kann ich nur über code erstellen...)

```
<%@ page language="java" %>  
<%@ page import="java.sql.*" %>
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>


<html>
<head>
<title>Show All</title>
</head>
	<body>
	<h1>Hier sollte etwas ausgegeben werden! (warum passiert das nicht ?????????)</h1>
	<%
		String DRIVER = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
		Class.forName(DRIVER).newInstance();

		Connection con	= null;
		ResultSet rst	= null;
		Statement stmt	= null;

		try{
			
			String url="jdbc:mysql://lokalhost:3306/xxx?user=xxx&password=xxxx";
			
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
			stmt = con.createStatement();
			
			stmt.executeUpdate("drop table if exists games");
			stmt.executeUpdate("create table games (titel varchar(25) not null, publisher varchar(25) not null;");
			stmt.executeUpdate("insert into games values ('WarCraft III', 'Blizzard');");
			
			rst = stmt.executeQuery("select * from games ");
			while(rst.next()){
			%>				
				<%=rst.getString(1)%>
				<%=rst.getString(2)%>				
			<%
			}
			
			rst.close();
			stmt.close();
			con.close();
		}
		
		catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println(e.getMessage());
		}
	%>

  </body>
</html>
```
(der code ist diesem tutorial angelent)
Danke für deine Mühe. Ich bin fertig und geh jetzt erstmal schlafen.


----------



## Antoras (21. Jun 2010)

Von dem Treiber den du verwendest hab ich noch nie was gehört. Der scheint uralt zu sein. Benutz den neuesten Treiber: MySQL :: Using MySQL With Java
Guck dann mal ob es mit dem besser geht, einen Fehler in deinem Code kann ich nämlich nicht erkennen.


----------



## McCoy (21. Jun 2010)

Am Treiber kann's nicht liegen. Der mySQL-server hat auch ne ältere version 4.x.
Wenn ich den Code als Servlet mit dem selben Treiber umschreibe funktioniert es.

Denke es muss an der DB auf dem Server liegen. Wenn der Code so wie er da steht keine fehler erzeugt und richtig zu seit scheint ?!


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2010)

```
catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println(e.getMessage());
		}
```
das landet im log des servers...

versuch mal

```
catch(Exception e){
			out.println(e.getMessage());
e.printStackTrace();
		}
```

und schau zusätzlich ins log verzeichnis deines servers, ob du da was interessantes findest...


----------



## mvitz (21. Jun 2010)

String url="jdbc:mysql://lokalhost:3306/xxx?user=xxx&password=xxxx";


hoffe lo*k*alhost ist nur hier ein Tippfehler.


----------



## McCoy (22. Jun 2010)

@ mvitz: Danke das sollte ein lo*c*alhost sein !

@ ARadauer: wo finde ich den server log ?

Ich habe es übrigens zum laufen gebracht. Hier der funktionierende Code:


```
<%!
		Connection connection = null;
		ResultSet resultSet = null;
		Statement statement = null;
		%>
	
	<%
		try{			
				Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");

				connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/xx","xx","xxxx");
				statement = connection.createStatement();
				
				statement.executeUpdate("drop table if exists games;");
				statement.executeUpdate("create table games (titel char(25), publisher varchar(25));");
				statement.executeUpdate("insert into games values ('WarCraft III', 'Blizzard');");

				resultSet = statement.executeQuery("select * from games;");
				while(resultSet.next()){
				%>				
					<p>Titel:>		<%=resultSet.getString(1)%>	</p>
					<p>Publisher:>	<%=resultSet.getString(2)%>	</p>
				<%
				}
			

		}
		
		catch(Exception e){
			out.println(e.getMessage());
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

		
	%>
```


----------



## ARadauer (23. Jun 2010)

McCoy hat gesagt.:


> @ ARadauer: wo finde ich den server log ?



Ich hab sie hier... D:\Programme\apache-tomcat-5.5.25-dev\logs
Du wahrscheinlihc wo anders


----------



## McCoy (23. Jun 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab sie hier... D:\Programme\apache-tomcat-5.5.25-dev\logs
> Du wahrscheinlihc wo anders



Jap ... dort wo ich auch nicht hinkomme 

Aber evtl. für das lokale testen hilfreich.

Denke hiermit kann ich den thread closen


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

<% %>diese dinge sind da um java code ausgrenzen


McCoy hat gesagt.:


> @ mvitz: Danke das sollte ein lo*c*alhost sein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

<%! wofür hier Ausrufezeichen?


----------



## mihe7 (25. Okt 2018)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaServer_Pages#Skriptelemente


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

```
<%
        Connection connection = null;
        ResultSet resultSet = null;
        Statement statement = null;
    
   
  
        try{           
                Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");

                connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/xx","xx","xxxx");
                statement = connection.createStatement();
               
                statement.executeUpdate("drop table if exists games;");
                statement.executeUpdate("create table games (titel char(25), publisher varchar(25));");
                statement.executeUpdate("insert into games values ('WarCraft III', 'Blizzard');");

                resultSet = statement.executeQuery("select * from games;");
                while(resultSet.next()){
                %>               
                    <p>Titel:>        <%=resultSet.getString(1)%>    </p>
                    <p>Publisher:>    <%=resultSet.getString(2)%>    </p>
                <%
                }
           

        }
       
        catch(Exception e){
            out.println(e.getMessage());
            e.printStackTrace();
        }

       
    %>
```
[/QUOTE]
Sollte reichen,aber noch besser komplett aus jsp raus und dan nur java methode aufrufen welche die Strings returnt zum zeigen auf jsp


----------



## Flown (25. Okt 2018)

Hört auf Beiträge aus 2010 auszugraben


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Hört auf Beiträge aus 2010 auszugraben


https://www.java-forum.org/mitglied/vijayhackr.58828/
Das war seine Schuld.Ich hoffe er will mich nicht hacken.. Hat mir Zustimmung gegeben in diesem Post


----------



## mihe7 (25. Okt 2018)

Dimax hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe er will mich nicht hacken.


I hacked 127.0.0.1 ...


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

Hier passiert etwas Böses


----------



## Flown (25. Okt 2018)

Einen Inder in eine deutschsprachigen Community, das kann nur ein Bot sein


----------



## Dimax (25. Okt 2018)

Herr Flown  was sagen Sie dazu -> https://www.java-forum.org/thema/probleme-mit-java-in-jsp.182910/


----------

